# anthia sexmaculata.



## Canfire (Aug 2, 2006)

I am thinking about ordering a anthia sexmaculata and is there anything you guys can tell me they need in captivity like humidity, food, habitat, ect.

Edit: im new to insects and don't know much about them or anything.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 2, 2006)

that's one awesome beetle:worship: they are from dry regions,sandy/soil mixture,fairly deep for digging,corkbark pieces,very shallow small water dish,they need some room they like to run about,they are predatory:waxworms,crickets and even small pinky mice.hope this helps ya,by the way where are you ordering them from? just courious,i have 1 but would love to get more.


----------



## Canfire (Aug 2, 2006)

i currently have no idea were i am going to buy one from but thanks for the info and were did you buy yours?


----------



## beetleman (Aug 2, 2006)

there was an egypt shipment months ago,and some dealers got some of these beetles,so i snatched acouple up,i still have 1 left,they are very hard to comeby here in the US  i wish they were more easy to obtain.....oh well


----------



## Canfire (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess itll be harder in canada


----------



## beetleman (Aug 2, 2006)

not really you will have a better chance where you are.


----------



## Canfire (Aug 2, 2006)

But i live line in nowhere were there are 2 pet srores: Petcetera and animal house. they both suck.

anyone got a site were I can buy in canda?


----------



## Canfire (Aug 3, 2006)

Do the anthia shoot acid? and has anyone succesflully bred any?


----------



## Mat (Aug 3, 2006)

Canfire said:
			
		

> Do the anthia shoot acid? and has anyone succesflully bred any?


No, and as far as I know - no.  I belive some species of Mantichora have been bred in captivity at Bristol Zoo in England but I havn't sen the paper yet - on my list of things to get hold of.

Matt


----------



## Arietans (Aug 3, 2006)

> Do the anthia shoot acid




I know Anthia maxillosa does shoot acid, hence its afrikaans name "oogpister" (eye shooter). They spray formic acid. And from experience, its rather painful.

Here's some info and a link 

As their name implies, nearly all ground beetles are incapable of flight. They rely mainly on their speed to escape.
Ground beetles of the genus Anthia and related genera secrete an abdominal substance of some organic acid, for example formic acid, which they are able to squirt out in a strong jet at an attacker. The jet has has a range of up to 30cm and can blind a small domestic animal if not treated immediately. the substance can also harm the human eye and causes severe pain if it touches the skin. A warning, dont pick up this beetle as it can give you a nasty bite.
Ground beetles are fierce predators and prey on insects such as grasshoppers and caterpillars.
They are extremely territorial and will not hesitate to defend their terriory against any other beetles wishing to use the same hunting ground.

Taken from 

http://www.treknature.com/gallery/Africa/South_Africa/photo4448.htm


----------



## PNTxLSTAR (Jul 4, 2018)

How often do i feed?
Temperatures?
I have 2 atm and ones spots are not very bright like the female and i think its very slowly dieing


----------



## beetleman (Jul 4, 2018)

i feed mine (2) about 2 to 3 times aweek they are very aggressive on taking down prey,they are easy to keep.


----------



## Melvin (Aug 26, 2018)

I feed mine 1 large female cricket a week. Small dish (water bowl) room temps  20c are fine. Small heat matt in winter.


----------

